# Cotton Candy Cocoons?



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

For the past 2 years we have had a clown themed room loosely based off the movie "Killer Klowns from Outer Space". Well, next year I would really like to add some cotton candy cocoons to our room to help tie in the movie even more. I know that a few of you have seen the movie, so you probably know what I'm talking about... But for those who haven't here are some pictures I have found online.















My question for you is how in the heck could I make these things? I know of some different techniques to make the outside look like cotton candy, but for the structure part of it... I'm in the dark. . I was thinking beach balls... I just don't really know where to start!
I would like to hang them up also... So they would have to be somewhat light, yet stand up to the wear and tear of moving and storing them year after year. Any and all input is appreciated!
.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

What do you have in mind to make it look like cotton candy? The first thing that comes to my mind is pink insulation.....

I would make the form out of chickenwire, and possibly spray a layer of greatstuff inside to help it keep its form.....


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Well I was planning on using the stuff they use for snow for those little light up display towns... Know what I'm talking about? Then after the whole thing is covered in that, I'm going to attach some spider webs and strech it over the whole thing... I've done it before with my past cocoon victim...
I just really need to figure out how to put the thing together is all.
I was thinking about great stuff, but the stuff is wayy pricey when buying a lot of it!
.


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Make a dummy, then wrap it in pink dyed spider webbing.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I would stuff a garbage bag with something. Packing foam might be an idea. Then I would cover it with cotton batting. The picture looks like the two ply low loft stuff dyed pink.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Here's a thought...the room is dimly lit, right? Why not use short pink fake fur, sew the lightbulb shape, and stuff it with balloons? 

You could use the pink insulation, but who needs to deal with fiber glass, and the balloons inside will keep it lightweight, not to mention that when removed the prop can be stored flat.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

The pink insulation has to be handled with gloves. It causes your skin to itch.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

After having a sump pump fail this spring and the ensuing water that began to fill my crawlspace, my first thought when I saw your "cocoons" was the water soaked insulation that began dripping off my crawlspace walls. So my idea for you make these. 

get a nice chicken wire frame, soak some pink insulation in water, and attach to the frame. Now I'm not really sure how well it will stick to the frame. but if you made them fairly small, (I believe the largest insulation comes in is 24"), you could just wrap them around your frame in one large piece and attach at the top with some zip strips. 

As others have stated wear gloves to do this as the fiberglass is quite annoying when it hits your skin. HTH...


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Sorry forgot to mention if you go this route be sure to squeeze out the excess water from the insulation. And believe me this stuff is like a sponge, It will hold lots of water.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I was thinking about maybe fiberglass?
But the stuff has got to be very pricey...
Right?


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

fiberglass insulation is quite cheap. you can get a roll of R-11 unfaced for $10 or so. I don't remember the length maybe 18 feet long by 16" wide. You can also buy 24" wide

Or are you talking about a fiberglass type mold???


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I just don't see why everyone is so hip on the idea of using fiberglass insulation. Yeah, the color's good but... jeez... If you've ever _worked_ with the stuff, you know it's a nightmare. You get fibers buried under your skin that cause massive irritation and only come out with time, and even if you wear gloves you get loose fibers everywhere else on you because they shed and float and stick to everything it touches. It's like pet hair, it gets everywhere, and then on you. and it soaks up dust and dirt and once you get a coating of dustbunnies on it, there is no brushing it off or combing it out without shredding it and unleashing it all over the place. You're planning on keeping these props for more than one season; remember that that material's designed to be sandwiched between walls (not left in the open) and never be touched or moved again once it's installed. I'm sure there's something you could choose that would be worse, but at the moment I can't think of what it could be.

I think Sickie's got the right idea about using something sewn into a bag shape that you can un-stuff and store flat. Why waste storage volume on something that's supposed to be a blob and doesn't actually do anything? and the fake fur is actually a cool idea from the multi-season standpoint... if it gets dusty you can brush it out to clean it.
Sew some pear-shaped bags to stuff with newspapers or balloons or whatever and skin it with whatever looks pink and fun but please... take it from someone who's worked residential construction for some years... don't use fiberglass insulation... I guarantee you'd regret it in SO many ways...


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

good advice Revenant.....sorry I even mentioned the insulation....it was just a first impression, but not really intended to be a viable idea. There most definitely are more reasonable ways to make these than using fiberglass insulation.

FYF...ignore the insulation suggestion! Revenant is right on this one.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

I wouldn't be so quick to dismiss the insulation. Not everybody reacts the same way to the stuff. I for one have minimal reaction to it. I can actually cut it and touch it and put it in place with basically no problems. Now that doesn't mean everybody can. I was just going with what I thought the stuff looked like to me. But if it's going to be more hassle than it's worth as Rev stated then I agree with him. Go with what works best for you....


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Im just going to throw this out to ya, but how about tree netting http://www.gardeners.com/Bird-Netti...talog.GardenPests_Birds.16319.cpd?SC=XNET8035 You can put a beach ball in it and make your shape then do a papermache skin.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

What happens if someone looking at your display touches or even brushes up against the pink insulation and has a reaction? I think Sickie's idea could work, that way you don't take up space either.


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

styrofoam cones








styrofoam balls








cotton batting ... put red rit dye in water sprayer, mixed with appropriate amount of dye...mist cotton batting, allow to dry... spray adhesive to styrofoam understructure

***********EDIT******************
opps, sorry didn't realize these were lifesized... never saw the movie...
nothing to see here... move along...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

How durable do these need to be?
Will they be hanging over your victims or will they be walking through them?


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

you know what I didn't even think of people getting close to these things. Good call Boo. I would stay away from the fiberglass.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

You can use fiber fill they use it to make linings in coffins, bra padding, filters, blanket batting, and stuffing for toys. I used to work at a factory that made the stuff and I would get tons of the stuff real cheap, I think the companys name was Fiber Bond in Michigan City, Ind.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Or if you want to just buy the prop (and they're having a sale):

http://www.bumpinthenightproductions.com/prodList.asp?cat=6

I really think you could find the material you need at Wal-Mart if you wanted to make them yourself. We get lots of $1/yard material for cloaks and backdrops. Much cheaper than buying pre-fab stuff. If you used the prop picture as a guide, make the cocoons empty with a hole. Fill the hole with stuff like old clothes and stick a prop head in the hole. Empty it out and box it up during the off-season.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> How durable do these need to be?
> Will they be hanging over your victims or will they be walking through them?


Well they well be somewhat out of the way...
Nobody will be walking through them, unless my actor finds that they are a good place to hide!
My only concern is storage, some of my stuff gets thrown around and I don't want to have to replace or repair these after just one year of use.



tot13 said:


> Or if you want to just buy the prop (and they're having a sale):
> 
> http://www.bumpinthenightproductions.com/prodList.asp?cat=6
> 
> I really think you could find the material you need at Wal-Mart if you wanted to make them yourself. We get lots of $1/yard material for cloaks and backdrops. Much cheaper than buying pre-fab stuff. If you used the prop picture as a guide, make the cocoons empty with a hole. Fill the hole with stuff like old clothes and stick a prop head in the hole. Empty it out and box it up during the off-season.


I saw the Bump in the Night prop before...
It doesn't really do it's justice.
I want these things to be pretty "right-on" when it comes to build them.

How sturdy can you make paper mache???
I was thinking maybe a beach ball for the bottom and some small ball for the top and then just mache the whole thing until it's sturdy enough.
Then just cover in whatever fabric I decide...
I know there are a lot of "mache-ers" here so help me out!
.

Oh,
And thank all for your great input.
.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Paper mache can be made pretty durable but I would have to agree with Sickie that the way to go would be to make a bag fur/cloth. If made from cloth you can still use beach balls for the shape and then cover them in died cotton batting, I purchased cotton batting from joannes off a roll its about 30 inches wide


----------



## Gothyc Designs (Dec 30, 2006)

Using insulation would not be a good idea. Depending on where someone would place the prop(s), it shouldn't be near any guests. It would have to be a background prop only.

I like the use of a blanket batting. cheaper and easier to work with. It could be dyed easily with water and foodcoloring. Just make a deep red color and spray it on. It will probably spray light, thats why to make the water darker. Apply a first coat and let it absorb and dry by fan cooling. check progress and spray again until desired coloring is achieved. Cotton could work too, but not sure about obtaining large quantities. And if planning on making more than one of these. If you make about 4 of them, make different colors, blue, yellow greenAnd when a face is poking out bloodied, it'll be good contrast to see. You could also lightly spray cans on the batting. That may adhere better.

Hope this helps.

Gothyc Designs


----------

